# Mac et iPhone : transfert automatique des photos



## lapoupou47 (29 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouvelle propriétaire d un Mac et j aurai voulu avoir des conseils: 
Comment ça se fait que mon Mac transfére automatiquement toutes mes photos sur mon iPhone? Je m en sors plus ! 

Certes je galère un peu dans tous mes transfère mais je pense avoir trouvé les manipulations pour transférer mes photos même si je galère encore à transférer sur DDE mais ca c est un soucis de format ! 

Me reste ce problème de photo qui se transfére seul sur mon iPhone !!! 
Est ce a cause de mon iCloud? ( je pense que le soucis vient de la mais comment faire???) 

Je suis d accord pour que mes photos de l iPhone se transfère sur mon Mac mais pas l inverse ! 

Merci par avance aux personnes qui auront pris le temps de me répondre


----------



## Oizo (29 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,
Voir par ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT4236
Tout est très bien expliqué pour ce qui est de la synchronisation des photos, qui se fait depuis iTunes.


----------



## lapoupou47 (29 Juin 2015)

Merci de votre réponse mais ce n est pas de la le problème ! Je sais mettre des photos de l ordi au iPhone via iTunes mon problème est que sans passé par iTunes mes photo qui sont dans l app photo du Mac se mette seule dans l ordi, avec mes dossiers.....


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Sur ton iPhone : Réglages ==> iCloud ==> Photos ==> Désactiver "Photothèque iCloud" s'il était activé ?

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## lapoupou47 (30 Juin 2015)

Merci donc c était bien cela qui faisait ca? 
Si je l active sur l iPhone et désactive sur le Mac les photos se transférerons que de l iPhone au Mac et non dans le sens inverse?


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Juin 2015)

lapoupou47 a dit:


> Si je l active sur l iPhone et désactive sur le Mac les photos se transférerons que de l iPhone au Mac et non dans le sens inverse?



Dans ce cas, les photos iront de l'iphone vers le cloud. Mais rien ne se passera sur le Mac.

Si tu as désactivé la photothèque iCloud sur l'iphone, tu peux activer le flux de photos ou bien transférer les photos régulièrement de l'iphone vers le Mac "à la main" (via "Photos" ou "Transfert d'images")


----------



## lapoupou47 (30 Juin 2015)

D accord merci beaucoup pour votre réponse


----------



## lapoupou47 (30 Juin 2015)

Une dernière petite question j ai eu plein de vidéo et photo que j arrive pas a détecter dans photo ( lors du transfére des photos de l iPhone vers l app photo du Mac il me détecte 63 photos au lieu de +300 photos ) donc j ai transféré le reste par AirDrop mais pour mes 80 vidéo non détecter c est infaisable par AirDrop beaucoup trop long ! Auriez vous une astuce?


----------



## les_innommables66 (30 Juin 2015)

L'application 'Transfert d'images' ?


----------



## lapoupou47 (30 Juin 2015)

Elles apparaissent pas non plus!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2015)

les_innommables66 a dit:


> Dans ce cas, les photos iront de l'iphone vers le cloud. Mais rien ne se passera sur le Mac.
> 
> Si tu as désactivé la photothèque iCloud sur l'iphone, tu peux activer le flux de photos ou bien transférer les photos régulièrement de l'iphone vers le Mac "à la main" (via "Photos" ou "Transfert d'images")



Attention, si on active le flux de photos, toute photo importée dans Photos sur le Mac ira dans l'iPhone, même celles qu'on ne veut pas (pour éviter ça il suffit de passer par iTunes pour transférer des photos du Mac à l'iPhone).


----------



## lapoupou47 (30 Juin 2015)

Ok ok merci himeji


----------

